# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Pararge aegeria, Mariposa de los muros.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, siguiendo con las mariposas que es uno de las maravillas que nos está brindado la naturaleza os presento a Pararge aegeria, mariposa de los muros es una mariposa bastante extendida por el norte de África y Europa.
Esta foto la he realizado en Chipiona junto a la costa.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

